# Pop that whip! Why?



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I seen aloot of clips of peopel traning dogs.
Many many peopel are popping that whip, almost form the dog gets on to the feeld to he leves.

Have you "anyone using it" ever thaugt about why you use it ore is it just a decoy assesory that everyone shuld have 

From pups to grown fully traind dogs the decoys are popping that wipp like a madman. 
When I look at the clips in 95% of the time its just useless. Yes you can use it to hype a dog up from time to time if it thinks to mutch ore if its kind of slow. But al the time? Have you ever thaugt about why you use it????

Look at the clipp Joby posted. The dog is hyped upp, The decoy is screeaming, The handler is pumping the dog upp, hitting him and getting him reddy to get the decoy AND pop pop pop pop pop ??? IS that realy neaded? What do they do when the dog realy nead to hit a higher gear when used al that stimulos already?

I was on a IPO traning a cupple of years ago in a new traning group: I took out my dog and was going to send her in for a B&H around the bilds. When i releas her the decoy popps the ****ing wip like 4 times and jumps behind the blinds, She explodes and ofcaus just jam him in the blind with no B&H at al. Shes prety new to that He he tells me I nead to train aloot on this so she does not go right for the decoy  Its just so stupid to start a traning poping a whip with no ****ing clue about how the dog is traind and what type of stimulus she neads. 

Its just anoys me  

So anyone using the whip thrue the complete traings setion do you realy think you nead it?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Sitting back, getting my popcorn ready!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

less is more


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

This is an interesting point. My dog never cared about gun shots or anything like that (no bitework done with him until 3 years of age). Until the whip started being used...I don't have a starter pistol, so when I was training for heeling with gun fire, I tried using M-80s lit by someone else and having him heel fairly close by. Worked fine and got him deconditioned. But then in trial, he's still like "where's the bad guy?" Ugh. There goes my points. :-(


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> less is more


 I agree. I won't allow a decoy to work any of my dogs who thinks he's Indiana Jones with that whip. There's a place for it, but not every session for the entire session.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

whips I hate lol .... I suppose they are fine for sport dogs who will be exposed to whips all the time. But a PP dog or street dog ummm I havent seen any bad guys toting whips around lately ...but thats just me

if I have to get stupid cracking a whip to get the dog to light up ... hmmmm just sayin lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's supposedly used to stimulate the dog. WTF! If the dog needs to hear/see that to get excited for bite work you have the wrong dog.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

It is so often overused/misused! 

It is usually used to stimulate a dog.

Our club helper only uses it, rarely, for advanced dogs to give them a higher level of distraction in the obedience part of protection, or to sting the dog when needed. Example would be to get the dog to pull.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Whips are used for various things, some dogs can benefit from it...i agree it is used too much...but it can be used to get a dogs attention...

The only time I can remember someone using the whip with my dog was early on in SCH "type" training, when doing some blind work, and the dog focused on someone else that was NOT the Helper, that had previously done muzzle work with the dog, and was heading right for him....the decoy popped the whip to get her attention...which was probably a good thing, we could all be wrong, but me and everyone else there though the dog was going for that guy, for real...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLB88hLmbqw


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

I forgot that one Joby! And yes, it comes in handy in those situations too!!:-o


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Adam Swilling said:


> I agree. I won't allow a decoy to work any of my dogs who thinks he's Indiana Jones with that whip. There's a place for it, but not every session for the entire session.


 Well said!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

The whip is just a tool and extension of your hand. People use it for various reasons. Some people go over board and use constantly, seen if be counterproductive as dogs sometimes become self reliant on the stimulation.. We will use it mildly when working pups for stimulation or to desenseitize. I personally don't use the whip as much as I should. I use it while a dog is heeling down the field to run blinds, or while the dog is running blinds to hopefully give the dog a chance to break. Love to have and use the whip, while hiding in the blind and the dog doesn't know I am in,gives me a chance to use the whip and smack the dog in the ass for just running the blind and not looking in.

Before the training session I will crack it to tell the club members stop socializing and put some blinds up. One year gave four lady club members whips as X-mas presents to have to put some OB on their husbands and keep their kids in order.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I have seen the whip use on spinning dogs to stop them from spinning and turning there backs to the decoys, I have also seen what I thought was odd a little bit but decoys cracking the whip off the front paws of the dogs in a blind to keep them bouncing and or keep them completely off there front legs in the B&H, first one I can see but is it really necessary to do it for the second one, just asking.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I agree with what others have said that if you need the whip to wind your dog up you have the wrong dog! My current dog I have not used the whip with because he doesnt need it. I wish I had exposed him to it though because I had one guy who cracked the whip at him when testing him to buy and he totally freaked. It was not his fault I didnt think it was an issue that I would have to introduce the whip to him so when the guy popped it right close to him he freaked out. Now I have had to desensitize him to it and its a pain in the but. So if anything its a good idea that the dog knows what it is since so many people are hell bent on using it to work dogs!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey then we al have more ore less the same wiev on how to use the whip. I thaugt ther wuld be more crazy wiping peopel with al the clip that you se 
But no, thats nice


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I went to a seminar many years ago where the use of the whip/popper was being taught. The equipment guy sold out and everyone wanted one. So they went to a porn shop buying up whips. The salesmans look was priceless!!! A bunch of GUYS buying up his whips with everyone giving him a sarcastic story. Just hilarious I'll never forget it....Is this off topic?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

This video is great video and it explains the use of the whip somewhere in the video. I just built one of these tables the other day and its working out pretty well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZVhentAOw&sns=fb


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife uses one! Sometimes she even uses it on the dog if he is slow to out or leaves her in the Defence of handler


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

IMO when the whip is used for stimulation all the time then the dog becomes
dependent on it and is reactive. If it is used as a reward for active behavior
from the dog then it a better tool. If you can't get a dog stimulated without
it you are not using it correctly. Some very good discussion. 
Anita


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> ....Before the training session I will crack it to tell the club members stop socializing and put some blinds up. One year gave four lady club members whips as X-mas presents to have to put some OB on their husbands and keep their kids in order.


I love it, Mario and the "WHIP SESSION"...video later. LOL

Any sharp sounds can cause a dog to freak out. It doesn't mean the dog is junk, it may mean that they haven't been exposed to environmentals at an early age or something they faced early wasn't a good session. Had a BC that would hide during the July 4th fireworks, dove hunting a mile away and gunfire set her off, and any sharp sounds around the house...my guess, thunderstorms as a pup.

Moderation is the key.;-)


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a whip. But I do not do it to activate the dog for "more" dog. Well sort of I do not, I want the helper to crack the whip, but keep the dog from responding to it. I.E. helper cracks whip and if dog leaves me, dog has to start over. So, I want the dog to be obedient even in the presence of a helper jumping and cracking a whip around and trying to get the dog to break. It's not a tool to make more dog in protection, but a way for me to make more obedience in protection.

I think when people use the whip to amp the dog up and then send this over amped dog to the helper. Any time the dog gets wound up...guess where they are going?


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

I would hope the dog is so well trained that no matter how amped up
the dog is he maintains his integrity of what he was asked to do, be it
obedience or bark and hold.
Anita


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> I would hope the dog is so well trained that no matter how amped up
> the dog is he maintains his integrity of what he was asked to do, be it
> obedience or bark and hold.
> ]


not always


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Anita Griffing said:


> I would hope the dog is so well trained that no matter how amped up
> the dog is he maintains his integrity of what he was asked to do, be it
> obedience or bark and hold.
> Anita


 
And hope is what you have when reality has left you nothing.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

My bitch Minka was in Belgium for breeding & training, when they cracked the whip she went totally civil, bit the crap out of decoys whip hand. So when training I warn decoys about using it at the wrong time. Love my girl she's serious, no games.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> My bitch Minka was in Belgium for breeding & training, when they cracked the whip she went totally civil, bit the crap out of decoys whip hand. So when training I warn decoys about using it at the wrong time. Love my girl she's serious, no games.....


has she been whipped before?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The whip is like salt on an egg, too much and the whole thing is useless!:mrgreen:


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I've also seen perfectly trained schutzhund, super sporty dogs in situations where helper uses whip to hype the dog up. The routine is so mundane that the dogs are mundane in trial. Helper uses whip to activate/hype dogs for b&h or whatever, so dog "appears" hype or drivey for the bite. And no, not every dog needs that (eyes roll).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> I've also seen perfectly trained schutzhund, super sporty dogs in situations where helper uses whip to hype the dog up. The routine is so mundane that the dogs are mundane in trial. Helper uses whip to activate/hype dogs for b&h or whatever, so dog "appears" hype or drivey for the bite. And no, not every dog needs that (eyes roll).



If a dog gets out of the car for bite work, ANY bite work, and doesn't want to drag you to the bite field it needs to be put back in the car and taken to a different sport. It's like the folks (any bite sport) that hold the dog by the collar while slapping it on the sides and yelling to get it pumped for a bite. :-k Go figure! 
Agreed! Not all dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yesterday at training, we practiced some obedience (especially attention heeling) with whip cracking. I hope it helps neutralize the sound, along with not using the whip in protection. Thanks again to Aaron R. for working our dogs yesterday. Was really nice to be able to work with a good decoy again.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Zakia Days said:


> I've also seen perfectly trained schutzhund, super sporty dogs in situations where helper uses whip to hype the dog up. The routine is so mundane that the dogs are mundane in trial. Helper uses whip to activate/hype dogs for b&h or whatever, so dog "appears" hype or drivey for the bite. And no, not every dog needs that (eyes roll).




This is an important point.

The dog in the above situation is “reactive” , only coming in drive for the whip, rather then actively pushing the handler to work. 

Teaching the dog to be active starts from day one in training. And it is those dogs that will maintain drive and enthusiasm during the entire routine, which is what we all want in an IPO dog.


----------

